# CPU-Kühler Luft nach oben oder zur Seite austreten lassen?



## »EraZeR« (30. April 2009)

*CPU-Kühler Luft nach oben oder zur Seite austreten lassen?*

Hallo liebe Community,

ich möchte mir demnächst ein Gehäuse mit Lüfter im Deckel kaufen und wollte mal wissen, ob es besser ist, die warme Luft von der CPU in Richtung Deckel oder in Richtung Heck austreten zu lassen? Also was wäre besser für den Airflow oder ist das vollkommen egal?

mfg EraZeR


----------



## DanielX (30. April 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Luft nach oben oder zur Seite austreten lassen?*

Da wie jeder weiß warme Luft nach oben steigt würde ich wenn ich beide Optionen zur wähl hätte natürlich die in Richtung Deckel nehmen. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## PrimeCool3r (30. April 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Luft nach oben oder zur Seite austreten lassen?*

Stimme DanielX zu. Wäre ja unsinnig der Konvektion entgegenzuwirken. Sitzt der Lüfter im Deckel genau über dem CPU Kühler?


----------



## »EraZeR« (30. April 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Luft nach oben oder zur Seite austreten lassen?*

Ich wollte mir das Lancool K62 Black Ice holen (wenn es draußen ist) Da sind 2 120er im Deckel

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,679142/Neue-Gehaeuseserie-von-Lancool-Dragonlord/Gehaeuse/News/&menu=browser&image_id=990106&article_id=679142&show=original


----------



## PrimeCool3r (30. April 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Luft nach oben oder zur Seite austreten lassen?*

Bei dem Case sitzen die Deckellüfter ja direkt über dem Sockel, das ist perfekt. Wäre ja vllt eine Überlegung wert, die CPU nur über den Lüfter vom Case zu kühlen. Vorrausgesetzt du hast nen guten CPU Kühler der keinen hohen Luftzug erfordert(Mugen 2). 

MfG


----------



## »EraZeR« (30. April 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Luft nach oben oder zur Seite austreten lassen?*

Ich habe nen Arcting Colling Freezer 7 Pro (siehe Sig). Mir ging es ja um die Ausrichtung. Passiv möchte ich die CPU nicht Kühlen. Der Lüfter ist echt super leise


----------



## _hellgate_ (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Luft nach oben oder zur Seite austreten lassen?*

klinke mich hier mal ein

ich hab als cpu kühler den scythe ninja 2000 hab den lüfter so montiert das er von unten nach oben bläst ( gehäuse:thermaltake v9)


----------



## palladium (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Luft nach oben oder zur Seite austreten lassen?*

Moin,

ich habe den Ninja 2 und ein Antec Three Hundred-Gehäuse mit Abzug nach oben und hinten, den CPU-Lüfter habe ich unter dem Ninja montiert...
Was soll ich sagen...mich frierts...
CPU-Temp bei Prime95 und nach 20 min mit meinem PH II X3 720 BE @ 3100 MHz bei max. 41°...
Überlege mir schon, den Ninja mal passiv laufen zu lassen...aber das Problem sind die Graka und die Gehäuselüfter...Graka und beide Antec-Lüfter sind lauter als der Scythe-CPU-Lüfter...

Gruß Michael


----------



## »EraZeR« (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Luft nach oben oder zur Seite austreten lassen?*

Gut, dann werde ich den Lüfter so ausrichten, dass die Warme Luft nach oben gezogen wird. Muss sowieso den Lüfter nochmal ausrichten. Immoment Kühlt der in Richtung Grafikkarte (Ich habe null Ahnung, warum ich den so ausgerichtet habe. War bestimmt zu der Zeit nicht ganz bei der Sache)


----------

